# Kernel Wakelock Issues



## reefster (Jul 26, 2011)

I know there are a million battery threads, but I can't find the answer to this one. I'm one of the people who gets fairly significant battery drain no matter what rom/kernel I use. I noticed in the last month or so with Better Battery Stats that there are a series of processes in the kernel that causes wakelocks. I've tried to look this up on google and several forums, but cannot figure out why they occur sometimes and not other times. They are:

modem_usb_gpio_wake
modem_usb_suspend_block
wlan_rx_wake
musb_autosuspend_wake_lock
wlan_wake

It seems that when these processes run, my battery drains much more quickly than when they don't. If I reboot the phone, they'll go away for a while (hours to days) and then come back.

In the knowledge base for Better Battery Stats it has the following information for wlan_wake:

_wlan_wake_

_Speaking Name: wlan_wake

Rationale: wifi chip woke the CPU (Usually this fires and leads to a wlan_rx wakelock).

Know actions: Use a sniffer to determine the cause of the traffic.

Known conditions of occurence:

Related wakelocks: wlan_rx References:_

I'm not sure what a "sniffer" is or how to use one.

If anyone has any ideas, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Data/network traffic sniffer. Search on Play Store

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## reefster (Jul 26, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Data/network traffic sniffer. Search on Play Store
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks. I don't think I'm smart enough to use those things.


----------

